
4 OpenStack Monitoring Challenges, Tips and Tricks - dvirp
https://www.loomsystems.com/single-post/2017/04/25/4-Challenges-of-OpenStack-Monitoring
======
juergenb
This is cool! how much does the license cost? why aren't there prices on the
website?

